# Harvest (how to make buds hard)??? HHHEEELLLPPPP



## Joshlandry420 (Aug 16, 2008)

This is my first grow did awsome lol now my first harvest can someone please tell me how to make my buds rock hard and dry i have white widow clones so i dont really want to fuck up i need good dry and i have other outdoor plants should i do different to them ?


----------



## shipinit (Aug 16, 2008)

Buds get rock hard during the grow and more specifically during the last few weeks of flower....if you have harvested and they are not hard nugs there is nothing you can do to change that other than compressing it....which is not a good idea. 
More light = harder, thicker, denser buds.

Dry them in a dark area either hung individually or on a rack of some sorts with good ventilation but not any wind or breeze hitting them directly.....they are ready when the stems snap but before they break, somewhere around 3 to 10 days depending on bud size and girth.

Hope this helps


----------



## jimdandy (Aug 16, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I am pretty sure how dense your buds are depend on the strain and growing conditions.


----------



## SparkeySTi (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll testify the second. Had two plants just finish up (smoking a bowl of one currently) and one was full Sativa, the other, full indica (from what i could tell... dont jump my shit bout hybrids) and one had nugs i could put an eye out with, and the other has nugs i could sop the blood up with later...

Its plant, conditions, ammount of light (We had two T-5's so dont tell me this BS about "DENSE NUGS = HPS!"), and humidity.


----------



## shipinit (Aug 16, 2008)

Never said anything about HPS=more or tighter nugs.....What I did say and is proven is that more light or lumens= more and tighter nugs. Comparing a sativa to an indica is not a fair comparison, sativas almost always be fluffier and not as dense when grown indoors. Yes strain plays a big part.....but take a strain that produces dense buds and throw it under some cfl's versus the same strain and pheno grown under proper lighting and you will see a difference in the density. If that wasn't the case I doubt most people would be spending the cash they do on gear to grow and just pop a single cfl in a socket and call it a day.


----------



## flipsidesw (Aug 16, 2008)

Theres a product that supposed harden ur buds called gravity... I bought some for this grow but ur supposed to have perfect plants when u use it.. I have some nutrient burn so i m gonna leave it out this run... If u get it be carefull it can kill ur plant quick style from what ive read about it


----------



## SparkeySTi (Aug 16, 2008)

shipinit said:


> Never said anything about HPS=more or tighter nugs.....What I did say and is proven is that more light or lumens= more and tighter nugs. Comparing a sativa to an indica is not a fair comparison, sativas almost always be fluffier and not as dense when grown indoors. Yes strain plays a big part.....but take a strain that produces dense buds and throw it under some cfl's versus the same strain and pheno grown under proper lighting and you will see a difference in the density. If that wasn't the case I doubt most people would be spending the cash they do on gear to grow and just pop a single cfl in a socket and call it a day.


Sorry, wasnt aimed at you... i know what your saying tho...

But it matters not the source of light, it only matters how much and of what light...


----------



## Microracer87 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok whoever says light doesn't make a difference in bud density and growth is crazy. It take alot of cfls to get 55k lumens and thats only one 400 watt hps bulb...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well.. this is what's. A week & a half of 800 watts of LED'S switched back & forth between that & 300 watts of CFL'S. Let me know what you fella's think? Thanks..


----------



## kgp (Dec 10, 2012)

flipsidesw said:


> Theres a product that supposed harden ur buds called gravity... I bought some for this grow but ur supposed to have perfect plants when u use it.. I have some nutrient burn so i m gonna leave it out this run... If u get it be carefull it can kill ur plant quick style from what ive read about it


Gravity is no joke and not snake oil. The real deal... Super hard buds = gravity.

Please research this and the negative effects of gravity before using it. And when they say less is more, they mean it. It will not increase the size of the buds at all, but when they are dry they will be hard for sure.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah boy, its good stuff!! And well worth the $/price! But you really,really gotta be extra carefull when 
Your using it! Because if you end up using too much of the "Gravity" then your buds will
Be so ROCK HARD to the point of where they would be too hard! Use with care, because 
This hardner is NO JOKE!! This along with some kick ass lights, trust me, you will have those big,
Fat ass, dense buds your looking for! No doubt! Y'all take er easy.. Happy 420. Later.


----------



## ta2drvn (Dec 11, 2012)

Gravity works because one of the active ingredients is placo, it is a plant growth regulator (pgr) and is approved for ornimental plants, do your research on it before using, it is also used as a pestcide and gloves are recomended when working with it, it will be absorbed through skin. If you do use this type of pgr (gravity, phospoload, moab, bud blood, dr nodes, ect) you can use at about 10 days into 12/12 and just about all stretch will halt great for super stetchy plants) and you'll see a lot of cotton balls start, once more at 14 days and those cotton balls will get much larger, then again around the end of week 5 to begining of week 6, you'll get some big hard nugs for sure, use at 1/4 -1/2 strenght, the first time I'd stay 1/4 or less at most, too much is not better.

IMO it will effect the end products flavor, but this is.something that is not major, it is possible that it can be carcinigenic, but there are no studies on its use on a smoke plant product, guess they dont use on tobacco.

Just make sure to do some research, I used to use, was taught a commercial recipe that called for its use, similar to above, and I didn't know any better and didn't understand what it was... I used to stir my nutrients with my hand/arm once in a while not thinking about it, read up on it and used heavy rubber gloves from that point on when I used it... I avoid using it for most part, but if I really needed to make sure a crop was above average in weight I'd consider it, I'm not so sure I believe all the harm warnings (but thats just me based on MY research) due to the combustion rather than ingestion factor and it is approved for use on apple and some fruit trees.


----------



## arojas0709 (Jan 14, 2013)

too late for me! i used gravity two days ago.this was before reading up on it.i followed the instructions of 2 ml per gallon. i stuck 2oz into a 33 gallon rez. boy i fucked up. today i find my plant looking dead. i cleaned out my rez and refilled .hope to god they pull throu.. i am growing russian rocket fuels autos.


----------



## althor (Jan 15, 2013)

Just dont compare you nice, plump, unhandled buds to the bullshit you buy on the streets or in the dispensaries.

Those buds have been handled so much, and packed up and re-packed to the point the buds are all squished together and hard.

If you take one of your buds, drop it in a cigarette cellaphane and roll it up, leave it in your pack all day, at the end of the day, your bud will look JUST like one of the rolled up hard buds you buy.

So basically, you have to screw it up to get it to look like street buds.


----------



## MJG420 (Jan 15, 2013)

althor said:


> Just dont compare you nice, plump, unhandled buds to the bullshit you buy on the streets or in the dispensaries.
> 
> Those buds have been handled so much, and packed up and re-packed to the point the buds are all squished together and hard.
> 
> ...


Anyone that would do that to their crop after putting all that work into it shouldn't be allowed to grow. Lmao


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 15, 2013)

```

```



arojas0709 said:


> too late for me! i used gravity two days ago.this was before reading up on it.i followed the instructions of 2 ml per gallon. i stuck 2oz into a 33 gallon rez. boy i fucked up. today i find my plant looking dead. i cleaned out my rez and refilled .hope to god they pull throu.. i am growing russian rocket fuels autos.


Yeah... hopefully they'll be ok bro!! You really gotta be careful with that shit! It will make your buds so fucking rock hard if you use 2 much, it'd be nuts!... flush,flush,flush! How long did they stay in the gravity mixture??


----------



## arojas0709 (Jan 15, 2013)

i left them in the mixture for a one day half til i noticed my plants looking werid. i open my res and saw a gang of foam and wax gunt. they are looking ok right now but hope in the next few days my girls get over it. i will be sad if they dont.


----------

